# Rotala macronda Emersed vs submersed growth PICS



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Here are a few pics that show the hugs differences. You can see a progression on this blog under a few different dates

http://aquariumplants.blogspot.com/2004_10_31_aquariumplants_archive.html


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

you caught me with my mouth open on this one. wow. those are some beautiful pics.

clay


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Hi Clay thanks for the feedback. First time I saw some emersed I had no idea what it was as it is so different emersed than submersed


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I got some one time in an order for the store and had no idea what it was! Only after receiving it for the second time and checking everything twice did I figure out what it was. It's a funky plant when grown emersed.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

I agree on Funky.
The great thing is it ships so much better though. I actually prefer to get mine this way now on any imports as it is not much when it arrives


----------

